# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  langer ongesteld met de pil?

## Emmsie

Hee,
Ik slikte eerst microgynon 20 maar omdat ik het heel veel was vergeten ben ik er een maand mee gestopt.
Toen ik daarna ongesteld werd begon ik er weer mee. Alleen ik ben nu dus al bijna 2 weken ongesteld. Ik vind dat echt heeel erg vervelend.
Is het normaal of moet ik contact opnemen met huisarts?
Of moet ik het gewoon laten gaan

Alvast bedankt groetjes emmie !

----------


## christel1

Misschien is microgynon20 een te lichte pil voor jou en krijg je daardoor tussenbloedingen ? Ben je op de eerste dag van je maandstonden terug begonnen met de pil of ben je later gestart ? 
Greetz
Christel1

----------


## Elisabeth9

Emmsie:...Ik denk hetzelfde als Christel....In Nederland had je 30 en microgynon 50....het heeft met je gewicht soms te maken wat een huisarts aan je kan geven, maar als je tussendoor bloedingen krijgt of iets anders, of het duurt te lang, dan is het misschien niet geschikt voor jou...het heeft òòk te maken met of je de pil op de 1e dag meteen slikt van je menstruatie ( dan kun je veilig vrijen) of de 5e of 7e dag meen ik..als jonge meid kreeg ik microgynon 50 daarna jaren later 30 want toen was ik slanker en dat was ook goed....later ook nog eens de drie fasen pil geslikt maar die kun je maar 10 dagen extra doorslikken als je op vakantie gaat of anders en de microgynon kun je een extra maand wel doorslikken, krijg je wel een opgeblazen gevoel maar soms kan het handig zijn....succes meid, en bij twijfel gewoon de huisarts bezoeken, maar eerlijk gezegd heb ik het vroeger ook wel eens lang meegemaakt, maar dat was hooguit 7 dagen....doegieeeee niet ongerust zijn, het komt allemaal goed!  :Smile:  of naar de dokter gaan, of nog 1 maand proberen...doe wat je denkt wat goed voor "jou" is!

----------

